# 조선의 심장



## NewAmerica

I typed out the Korean from the picture attached below.

Google Translate explains it as:

*Chosin's transfer heart*

I guess it means* Chosin's Transportation Hub.*

The question is that it does not look like one.

What is the true meaning of 조신의 폄임 심징?

  (Click the pic to enlarge it)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks in advance


----------



## Rance

It seems you should group the words by colors for this picture.
조선의 심장, 평양 = heart of choseon, pyungyang


----------



## Rance

평양 is capital city of North Korea btw.


----------

